# What rifle is this ?



## xscott (Jan 18, 2009)

For a short time I had a crosman (i think) i hardly used it then i had to move and got rid of it :roll: 
it was silenced and had no recoil.
it had a 2 pump arm on the side.
a brass thing you pulled back and turned for the .22 pellet. i think the power was at 1200.

ring any bells ?


----------

